# MR Travel Package Experts [January 2010 thread]



## dioxide45 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is not my area of expertise, so I have a few questions.

We are looking at two weeks in Hawaii, our goal is to try and book timeshare using an ongoing request or through flexchange. We would like to use the travel packages to get free airfare and have already looked in to the number of miles we will need, so I have no questions about that. However, if we book rooms with the hotel portion, and our trade requests come through, can we cancel just the hotel portion? I thought I read that you could, but how long are those certs good for? Can they be extended if they expire?


----------



## daisy23 (Jan 26, 2010)

The hotel certs from the travel packages are good for one year from date of issue.  They can be used any time, separately from however you use your miles, or at the same time, or whenever, in the 12 months. 

 The only restriction for use is the hotel category level that you "purchase":  1-5, 6, 7 etc.  You need to have a level 6 cert for a level 6 hotel booking.  I may have read about it being possible to upgrade the cert via adding Marriott Rewards points at the time of booking, but don't hold me to that - Marr. Rewards or Owner Services would have to answer that one.

The amount of Marriott Reward points you need to spend for a package is determined by the amount of airline miles you want and the level of hotel you select.

Marriott TS owners can "buy" 5 Night travel packages that require fewer points than the 7 day packages available to non TS Marriott Reward members.   TS owners can also get the 7 day pkgs but, more points needed - depends on your travel needs.

I asked Marriott Owner Services a few weeks ago about extending the hotel certs, and no, not done any more.  They used to have extension options, I believe for a price, but no more.

We love these packages - have done several.  It is one of the best ways to get airline miles, with the hotel nights bonus.  But I agree, we still prefer timeshare bookings when we can, for the space, kitchen, etc..


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just make sure you have an idea of where you may spend your certs in the future. This will help you determine what category of cert you need. For instance, the Hawaii Marriotts range from Cat 5 to Cat 7, while many European Marriotts are Cat 8.

You may need to actually purchase a cert (with points) at a higher category so it will suit your needs in the future.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jan 26, 2010)

When we booked our Hawaii trip we got a 7 night package with more airline miles than we needed for two airline tickets.  We had enough miles for one and half airline tickets in our FF account and with the extra miles from the vacation package we were able to get four round trip airline tickets to Hawaii.  We also got a three island hopper vacation package for Hawaii.  That gives you two 2 night certificates and one 3 night certificate for certain Hawian hotels.  We combined the two 2 night certificates and stayed 4 nights on one island, 3 nights on the second island and 7 nights on the third island.  We only had to pay for the island hoppers, rental cars, food and activities for two weeks in Hawaii.  Timeshares are great but free hotel rooms are good too!

My kids will remember it forever and look forward to going back one day!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wanted to add a couple of quick things.......

*) The hotel can be cancelled the same as any hotel reservation. In Hawaii that is usually 2 weeks before check-in. I've had hotel reservations on Maui and a request for a timeshare exchange. I figured if the exchange came through at least 14 days prior to check-in I'd stay there. If not, I'd cancel the II request and stay in the hotel. Got a 1 bedroom at Maui Marriott about 63 days before check-in so it worked out for me. 

*) In the past you could extend the hotel certificates. You could check with MR but if daisy23 has asked then Marriott must no longer extend them.

Good luck!


----------



## rthib (Jan 26, 2010)

*Don't forget the 5-day Package for T/S Owners*

As a T/S owner, you can book a 5-day vs a 7-day Travel Package.
The 5-day is 35K points cheaper than than the 7 day.

I have not had any issues upgrading the hotel awards, so I always book a cat 5.

You do not have to make any hotel reservation, just request the award when you need the miles and it appears in your account.

I always call to request the award (the 5 day is only available by calling anyway).
The points take a while to post, but you can ask for then to expedite and then the points will deposit in less than 25 hrs (I think they say 48, but I usually see them the next morning)


----------



## winger (Jan 26, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> Just wanted to add a couple of quick things.......
> 
> ...
> *) In the past you could extend the hotel certificates. You could check with MR but if daisy23 has asked then Marriott must no longer extend them.
> ...


That seems to be my experience.

Yet another thumbs down for Marriott.


----------



## pefs65 (Jan 26, 2010)

do you guys know if you own a resale Marriott TS can you still purchase the 5 day travel package.
thanks


----------



## winger (Jan 26, 2010)

pefs65 said:


> do you guys know if you own a resale Marriott TS can you still purchase the 5 day travel package.
> thanks


As long as you have the MRP's and are a MVCI owner, I do not see why not.


----------



## rthib (Jan 26, 2010)

*Shhh - Don't tell anyone*

Another reason I buy a cat5.

If you want to extend, upgrade the certificate.

When they do the upgrade it changes the date of the reward to the date you make the upgrade, thus resetting the clock.

Sometime I love the way MARSHA works.


----------



## rsackett (Jan 26, 2010)

rthib said:


> Another reason I buy a cat5.
> 
> If you want to extend, upgrade the certificate.
> 
> ...



Has anybody ever had any problems upgrading a certificate?  I worry reling on this.  If I need a cat 6, I would hate to buy a cat 5 and later not be able to upgrade it.

Ray


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 26, 2010)

rsackett said:


> Has anybody ever had any problems upgrading a certificate?  I worry reling on this.  If I need a cat 6, I would hate to buy a cat 5 and later not be able to upgrade it.
> 
> Ray



I upgraded a category 1-5 to a category 7 last March. We used it to stay at the Rome Grand Flora (reservation was made before the change to category 8 and thus our category 7 certificate was good for that property). I think the original travel package was 235,000 MRP and it cost me an additional 35,000 MRP for the upgrade.


----------



## winger (Jan 26, 2010)

rsackett said:


> Has anybody ever had any problems upgrading a certificate?  I worry reling on this.  If I need a cat 6, I would hate to buy a cat 5 and later not be able to upgrade it.
> 
> Ray


I upgraded mine for my Paris trip (from a cat 6 to a cat 7) - I think I did this last April or so


----------



## winger (Jan 26, 2010)

rthib said:


> Another reason I buy a cat5.
> 
> If you want to extend, upgrade the certificate.
> 
> ...


Are you *positive* the clock gets reset?  I can sure use one additional year of flexibility in my hotel certificates !


----------



## tim (Jan 26, 2010)

winger said:


> Are you *positive* the clock gets reset?  I can sure use one additional year of flexibility in my hotel certificates !



I have a 5 night certificate that expires in July 2010.  I called Marriott last week asking about extending this certificate because I want to use it for New Year's week, which is 5 months beyond the expiration date.  The Marriott rep told me that they still routinely extend the certificates for 1 year.  In fact, she told me to wait until early July to do it as the extended year will run from the date Marriott does it -- thus, I would get until July 2011.  This way, she reasoned, if I don't use it for New Year's week, I still would have it for use in the summer of 2011.  I sure hope she is right as I need the certificate extended.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 26, 2010)

If you have sufficient points I suggest you buy 2 five night packages AND two business class seats to some romantic never seen before places, wherever that might be. Imagine going, as DaveM did, to NZ and Australia first or business class with stays in very special hotels on MR pkgs.  Just work out the 'cash' costs of such trips and you might see where I'm coming from. 

I find hotels better than most TS for this as they are usually in the centre of a world class city ... while TS can be several miles out of the action. To me, as 'romantic' as it is, Hawaii seems less than spectacular compared to world class historic cities like Rome, Paris, London, Sydney, Hong Kong, etc. You might not want to go on a 20 hour air trip to NZ, but believe me it's a lot nicer in an upgraded class where you can use the airport lounges in between.

A 2nd honeymoon - minus kids - is a very special treat. I actually like the 5 night packages better than the 7 night ones which I always thought were about 2 nights too long. You could fly to Rome for 5 nights and on to Athens for 5 nights and return home from there...or 7 and 7 (or 5) if you prefer. Prague and Vienna? Or London and Paris. The 2 five night stays don't have to be consecutive as you may want to take a boat or train from one country to another instead.   Just pick out the places you want to see but feel you might never get there, and research it.

We all raise our kids and spoil them with TS ... using a cache of points is something I look upon as a reward for the parents. I can't imagine dragging young kids through the Louvre and finding out years later they don't even remember it. JMHO 

Marriott has made memories like this available to its best customers and it really feels good to take advantage of them while you can. It takes a lot of planning and coordination and that's part of the fun ... and there are plenty of people here who will advise you, myself included.

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 26, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> If you have sufficient points I suggest you buy* 2 five night packages* AND *two business class seats* to some *romantic never seen before places*, wherever that might be. Imagine going, as DaveM did, to NZ and Australia first or business class with stays in very special hotels on MR pkgs.  Just work out the *'cash' costs (see below)* of such trips and you might see where I'm coming from.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...




*These* all apply to my upcoming 2nd honeymoon. We will be flying BC to Rome and returning (with a 5 day layover) through Paris. Two five night packages - no kids!


Todays costs:
flights: $7,900
hotel: $ 2,394 Rome (Grand Flora)
hotel: $ 3,443 Paris (Champs Elysees)
Total: $13,735


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of the tips. We took care of everything yesterday evening. Booked two packages, both cat 6, one with 120K and another with 50K in Continental Miles. The miles posted to our mileage account the same day ($15 expedite fee??). We then used the miles to book tickets on United Airlines.

While we would love to go to Europe. I spent six hours in Paris a couple years ago when I was stranded on a business trip due to an Air France strike. However the current Euro to $ conversion makes it a very expensive proposition, even compared to Hawaii.

We were also told as others have reported that they do often still do one courtesy extension of the hotel certificate. I guess we will find out if we end up getting an exchange and need to rebook one of those certs. Otherwise we will be traveling again next January.


----------



## winger (Jan 27, 2010)

tim said:


> I have a 5 night certificate that expires in July 2010.  I called Marriott last week asking about extending this certificate because I want to use it for New Year's week, which is 5 months beyond the expiration date.  The Marriott rep told me that they still routinely extend the certificates for 1 year.  In fact, she told me to wait until early July to do it as the extended year will run from the date Marriott does it -- thus, I would get until July 2011.  This way, she reasoned, if I don't use it for New Year's week, I still would have it for use in the summer of 2011.  I sure hope she is right as I need the certificate extended.



So, let me get this straight. You were offered an extension even without offering to upgrade your certificate category (like from a 5 to a 6) ?

I am wondering if someone who has unused certificates sitting around try asking for an extension and post results here.  

If extensions are allowed, that would be something positive from Marriott's side.


----------



## winger (Jan 27, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> ...- minus kids - is a very special treat.
> 
> 
> ..... I can't imagine dragging young kids through the Louvre and finding out years later they don't even remember it. JMHO
> ...


Yes, it was a TREAT not to take our kids along on our Nov Paris trip (it was sort of like an anniversary trip)....and yes, our kids would NOT have survived the trip with all the walking/sightseeing we did.  Louvre, Versaille, etc.


----------



## winger (Jan 27, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> ...However the current Euro to $ conversion makes it a very expensive proposition, even compared to Hawaii....



Well, think of it this way, if the hotel and air are taken care of, maybe that 1.500 (yes, it was around *THAT high* when we went a couple of months in Nov 2009) conversion rate may not seem too bad if you only need to spend out-of-pocket for basics like food and admission tickets.  Actually, if you stayed at a higher end hotel, look at your converted (into $USD) nightly rate and you may think, "well, paying $1000 for food isn't too bad after all"


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well our Ko'Olina request came though for October  . Got a 1BR using a Harbour Lake 1BR unit. Have to wait now until April when we can reserve 2011 to try and put up another week for exchange for our second week on Maui. I know it won't be the 1 year in advance that many people recommend, but we will keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great! It may cost a few more dollars, but maybe you should add the Westins to your search as well. They bulk bank units for that time of year quite often.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Great! It may cost a few more dollars, but maybe you should add the Westins to your search as well. They bulk bank units for that time of year quite often.



Thanks for the tip. I had seen the postings about these in the sightings board. We will likely include the Westin to our request.


----------



## GregT (Mar 29, 2010)

TUGgers,

I'm a newbie at the Air/hotel packages, and have been reading the historical threads with interests.

Assume I go with the 5 night or 7 night packages, how difficult is it to get the rooms (relatively last minute -- perhaps 90 days notice)?  I've read that there are no blackout dates, yet other threads suggest that there are.

I would think that in peak times (Q1 for Caribbean, summer for Hawaii) it's difficult to get the Cat 6's?  Is that correct?

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 29, 2010)

There are blackout days, but not like there were before when they wanted you to pay double the number of points.  Hotels are easier to get than plane seats which you need to book 330 days ahead with your selected airline (where you deposit the miles) so you have plan way ahead for decent seats -- although you can probably get the air rep to help you get 'connection' flights closer to the flying date.  I usually check to see what rooms are available first for the time I would most like to travel and try to build in a LOT of flexibilty because of flight difficulties.  Of course, if you are not using the FF miles at the same time, you just deposit your FF points and use them later almost a year ahead.  You can easily check availability by checking 'use MR points' in your hotel searches on www.marriott.com 

Best deals are with business class air and Cat 6-8 hotels when using pkgs.  A Europe trip for two 5 night stays plus 2 business class tickets would probably cost you $15,000 -- so it's worth saving your MR points and getting 2 five (or seven) night packages with 120,000 x 2 FF miles.

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 29, 2010)

To qualify Marriott's no blackout dates. There are supposed to be rewards rooms for all dates, just a limited number of rewards rooms for the popular dates.  I have yet to find a hotel that doesn't offer rewards rooms if reserving far enough out.

For instance, try any hotel for Presidents week or Spring break (week 11) next year. New York, Paris, Aruba, Miami, Rome, Maui, Cancun, or San Fran, it doesn't matter, they are all available using points.


----------



## GregT (May 2, 2010)

I'm bumping this up -- this is a great thread and very relevant considering the Marriott and AA decision to part ways June 30.

I will definitely get at least one travel package now, and therefore hotel certificate extensions become important!!!!

All the best, and thanks again for the good info,

Greg


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread.  Yes, this is helpful. (My wife and I currently have a combined total of 340,000 Marriott points.  I was going to keep these in reserve for a future trip, but now I'm thinking about merging our points in order to take a travel package before June 30 so that I can put away the AA miles.  This would mean holding the travel certificate for future use, possibly more than 1 year.)

Another question: as timeshare owners, we have the option of a 5 night or a 7 night travel package.

Anyone with experience "upgrading" a 5 night travel certificate to a 7 night cert if your plans changed?  What about going in the other direction (downgrading a 7 night cert you were already holding to a 5 night)?


----------



## Frisbeeace (May 3, 2010)

GetawaysRus said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread.  Yes, this is helpful. (My wife and I currently have a combined total of 340,000 Marriott points.  I was going to keep these in reserve for a future trip, but now I'm thinking about merging our points in order to take a travel package before June 30 so that I can put away the AA miles.  This would mean holding the travel certificate for future use, possibly more than 1 year.)
> 
> Another question: as timeshare owners, we have the option of a 5 night or a 7 night travel package.
> 
> Anyone with experience "upgrading" a 5 night travel certificate to a 7 night cert if your plans changed?  What about going in the other direction (downgrading a 7 night cert you were already holding to a 5 night)?



It is not written anywhere in the T&C but you CAN upgrade the hotel portion of a travel package. I just traded 500,000 points for 2 cat.6 travel packages. I will stock the hotel certificates for future use with chances of upgrading them later. You can also renew them year by year.


----------



## GregT (May 3, 2010)

Frisbeeace said:


> It is not written anywhere in the T&C but you CAN upgrade the hotel portion of a travel package. I just traded 500,000 points for 2 cat.6 travel packages. I will stock the hotel certificates for future use with chances of upgrading them later. You can also renew them year by year.



This is EXACTLY what I'm thinking of doing -- how difficult is it to extend or upgrade the certificates?   I do not think I will be able to use them in 2011 (already have many scheduled events   ) but think 2012/2013 is likely.

Any experience is appreciated -- thanks!

-----Denise, or other moderator,

Can you delete my post here?  After reading a few other posts, I am suspicious of FrisbeeAce (from the Southern Hemisphere).    My question remains, but I question the source.  Fris, sorry if I'm wrong, but your flurry of posts is suspicious.  Thx -----


----------



## Frisbeeace (May 3, 2010)

GregT said:


> This is EXACTLY what I'm thinking of doing -- how difficult is it to extend or upgrade the certificates?   I do not think I will be able to use them in 2011 (already have many scheduled events   ) but think 2012/2013 is likely. Any experience is appreciated -- thanks!



I've done it easily twice with just a phone call to Marriott Rewards but you might get an operator who could say that it can't be done and then you should try calling again. Use them before the end of 2012 in case the Mayan prophecy proves true! :rofl:


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 4, 2010)

I called Marriott Rewards customer service today and was told the following:

1. *Can a travel package be renewed?*  Marriott uses the word “reissue” rather than renew – within 1 year after you initially take a TP, they can reissue the hotel portion of the travel package and it will be good for another year.  So a TP can be reissued one time.  However, there must be a reservation in place in order to do a reissue.

2. *Can a TP be upgraded or downgraded (change the hotel category level)?  *Yes, you can upgrade and “pay” the difference in points.  You can also downgrade (e.g., from a category 6 to a category 5) and the points difference will be credited back to your account.  In order to do this, the TP is reissued, but you must already have a reservation in place in order to do so.

3. *Can the number of days in the TP be changed (from 5 to 7, or 7 to 5)? *NO, they cannot change the number of days, even if the TP is reissued.

4. *What is the process to move points from one Marriott Rewards account to another?*  You can call to order a TP.  They then know how many points you need for the particular package you select.  They will fax a form for the account holders to fill out OK’ing the points transfer.  We fax the form back.  The points transfer happens quickly (there is not a long delay of weeks).  With a TP, miles go into your American Airlines account within 48 hours (again, there is not a long delay). Therefore, this could be done in early June and there would be adequate time, possibly even mid-June.

5. *Are these rules written anywhere (on a website, for example) so that we can read them?*  Nope

Bottom line: Although I don't have enough Marriott Rewards points in my account to take a travel package now, I would if we transfer some points from my wife's account.  So I'm still thinking about doing this in early June, and I'll probably take it as a category 5 package.  This would add AA miles to my AA account.  And I'd then have to plan a future stay at a Marriott hotel to use the hotel portion of the package.  I'd have to add more Marriott points to upgrade the hotel portion of the package if the hotel is a higher category than 5.  

I'm still not in any way pleased with this program change, but this may be the best that I can do given the situation.


----------



## GregT (May 4, 2010)

GetAwaysRus,

That is excellent information -- thanks very much for tracking it down and posting it.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, those two 7 day certificates that we got with the travel packages won't be needed for Hawaii. We were confirmed for two weeks (one at Ko'Olina and the other in Maui) through II. This leaves us with two certs that we can now use for other travel. Any thoughts?

They are both cat 7 certs and it seems that we may be able to upgrade/downgrade them to other categories. Though we don't have very many points left in our accounts (about 13K) after cashing out for the travel certs. We may look to travel to Europe next year. Any thoughts on how we can use these? An no, we won't be giving them away  .


----------



## rsackett (Jul 18, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, those two 7 day certificates that we got with the travel packages won't be needed for Hawaii. We were confirmed for two weeks (one at Ko'Olina and the other in Maui) through II. This leaves us with two certs that we can now use for other travel. Any thoughts?
> 
> They are both cat 7 certs and it seems that we may be able to upgrade/downgrade them to other categories. Though we don't have very many points left in our accounts (about 13K) after cashing out for the travel certs. We may look to travel to Europe next year. Any thoughts on how we can use these? An no, we won't be giving them away  .



I think they are only good for one year so keep an eye on the dates!

Ray


----------



## Dave M (Jul 18, 2010)

True. They are valid for only one year, but Marriott will renew them for an additional year from the date the extension request is made.


----------



## Beverley (Jul 18, 2010)

daisy23 said:


> I asked Marriott Owner Services a few weeks ago about extending the hotel certs, and no, not done any more.  They used to have extension options, I believe for a price, but no more.



You may want to check this part again.  I was just told I could extend my electronic cert that expires in Feb for one more year at no charge.  Was told the expiration date on the cert after extension will be i year from the date I extend, not from the original exp date.  I planned on waiting until September so that I get a year including the summer since I can't travel during the school year.

Beverley


----------



## Dave M (Jul 18, 2010)

Beverley -

Check the later posts in this thread. Daisy's post was back in January and others have obtained better info since then.


----------



## Beverley (Jul 18, 2010)

oooops, sorry about that, Dave.

Beverley


----------



## ironweed (Jul 19, 2010)

*Yeah !!*



pwrshift said:


> If you have sufficient points I suggest you buy 2 five night packages AND two business class seats to some romantic never seen before places, wherever that might be. Imagine going, as DaveM did, to NZ and Australia first or business class with stays in very special hotels on MR pkgs.  Just work out the 'cash' costs of such trips and you might see where I'm coming from.
> 
> I find hotels better than most TS for this as they are usually in the centre of a world class city ... while TS can be several miles out of the action. To me, as 'romantic' as it is, Hawaii seems less than spectacular compared to world class historic cities like Rome, Paris, London, Sydney, Hong Kong, etc. You might not want to go on a 20 hour air trip to NZ, but believe me it's a lot nicer in an upgraded class where you can use the airport lounges in between.
> 
> ...



Great Post Brian,, we're ready to go !! :whoopie:


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow!  I just read this thread and the misinformation and criticism of Marriott based on that misinformation just doers not stop.

You have always been able to upgrade the hotel portion of travel awards, and it has always been possible to extend their validity for a year.  To verify this has not changed, I just called MR Guest Services and they verified that this is still the case.

I hope no one made a bad decision based on the misinformation in this thread.


----------



## rsackett (Jul 19, 2010)

BocaBoy said:


> Wow!  I just read this thread and the misinformation and criticism of Marriott based on that misinformation just doers not stop.
> 
> You have always been able to upgrade the hotel portion of travel awards, and it has always been possible to extend their validity for a year.  To verify this has not changed, I just called MR Guest Services and they verified that this is still the case.
> 
> I hope no one made a bad decision based on the misinformation in this thread.




You are right!  Too bad most of the missinformation has come from uninformed Marriott reps!

Ray


----------



## gravitar (Jul 19, 2010)

rsackett said:


> I think they are only good for one year so keep an eye on the dates!
> 
> Ray



If I recall correctly, in California, certificates cannot expire. If they have a date, the issuer must extend them.

If necessary, find a friend with a Cali address and use theirs for your mail.. temporarily!


----------



## Dave M (Jul 19, 2010)

The California law applies to gift certificates and gift cards. Thus, a Marriott gift card fits into the category that cannot expire under California law and, in fact, it doesn't expire - no matter where you live.

However, as gift cards/certificates are defined under California law, the Marriott hotel certificates (not the gift cards) appear to be exempt and could expire. Why? Because certificates issued by loyalty programs are generally exempt from the rules.

It doesn't really matter, because it's clear that the certs can be extended - at least for a year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2010)

I called to cancel our two reservations in HI today. Was told the same thing. As long as we are making a reservation that they can attach the reservations to, they will "extend" the certificates. Have to decide where to go by January, that is the tough part.


----------



## winger (Jul 19, 2010)

Dave M said:


> ...
> It doesn't really matter, because it's clear that the certs can be extended - at least for a year.


This is VERY good news.  Ever since Jan 2009 (along with the MRP devaluation) , I had thought that the new policy was no-more-extending of hotel certificates (from the Air-Hotel travel packages). I recall reading this somewhere and also had called Marriott Rewards to confirm.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 19, 2010)

I think Winger was right about expiry of certificates if he was thinking about the ones Marriott allowed at the old point levels after they announced 8 categories and the devaluation...those are the ones that had limits on renewal I believe, but I think they are all past due by now.

Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 4, 2010)

(bumping this thread rather than starting a new one ...)

Is there a chart or other info source for the 5-day MVCI travel packages somewhere?  If yes, does anyone know where?  I found the 7-day hotel charts on marriott.com but if what I'm looking for exists, they've managed to hide it pretty good!  Thanks.


----------



## kmij (Nov 4, 2010)

*5 night certificates*

hi susan,

i have two vouchers for 5 night stays from a travel package.(last march 2010)  at that time i was told that you have to call to get the five night packages and only the seven night stays were shown online.  i had hoped that they had made that change by now, but if you are having difficulty finding it maybe it still is not online.  it was very easy to do it on the phone.

jean


----------



## winger (Nov 4, 2010)

I was informed the 5-night packages are supposed to be only for TS owners (unsure how valid this is).  You need to call to book these.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 4, 2010)

Susan -

Log into your MVCI account. Select "Program Enhancements" (on the right side under "Marriott Rewards"). The charts are on that page.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 4, 2010)

Ah, there they are, hiding in plain sight.     Thanks, Dave.

Jean and Winger, yes these are for MVCI Owners only, and you have to call in to book them.  Thanks.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 4, 2010)

Deleted - my error


----------

